
Gangs in New York talk Twitter: Use tweets to trash-talk rivals, plan fights - nir
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/ny_crime/2009/11/29/2009-11-29_tweet_gangs_of_new_york_thugs_use_twitter_to_trashtalk_plan_fights.html
======
jamesbressi
Wow:

"Some groups of teenagers in Harlem use the messaging website Twitter, via
their mobile phones, to organize street fights and other shady activities."

Future long headline will be: "Crime in Harlem down 70% as criminals use of
social networks to promote criminal activity rises; IQs fall."

~~~
davidmathers
Just wait till someone makes news.gangsters.com. Their crime productivity will
be destroyed.

~~~
BigO
what about gangsters.ycombinator.com I smell a startup

